# 2016 U.S. Indoor Championships Cleveland, OH November 24th-27th



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The 2016 U.S. Indoor Championships will be held from November 24th to the 27th at a new venue. We have moved to the Embassy Suites in Independence, OH. This facility is better equipped and staffed to serve our needs. 

This year marks the 37th annual running of this historic race. Last year, the U.S. Indoor Championships, “The Champs”, or “Cleveland” as many refer to it, was one of the largest carpet on road races in the U.S. with over 325 entries. Cleveland invented the hotel race concept. This race has returned as a premier on-road carpet event, but we are not content to rest on past performances as we work to continually improve the racers’ experiences. 

Stay tuned for more exciting information to come. If you have any questions feel free to contact us at [email protected]. We hope to see you this fall at Cleveland!


-Sean & Ken


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

Haven't done this race since 2001. I'm finally getting back into the hobby and haven't even built my car yet, but my room is already booked! Finally something fun to do with all those Hilton Honors points I accumulate traveling for work!


----------

